# Klein Nut drivers



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think most people have the 3" shaft version. I have the 1/2" and 9/16" in the long version for a couple special things, but the 3" will do 99% of what you need.


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

I disagree....I have the 6" magnetic Kleins and I wouldn't trade them for anything. The 3" handle makes the nut driver feel like a little toy. Your whole hand almost covers the shank...... 6" all the way


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

elecapp79 said:


> I disagree....I have the 6" magnetic Kleins and I wouldn't trade them for anything. The 3" handle makes the nut driver feel like a little toy. Your whole hand almost covers the shank...... 6" all the way


Huh? We talking about the same thing? The 3" shank nutdrivers are about 8" long, overall. Maybe I'm nuts, but rarely do I see guys using the long version of the nutdrivers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Huh? We talking about the same thing? The 3" shank nutdrivers are about 8" long, overall. Maybe I'm nuts, but rarely do I see guys using the long version of the nutdrivers.


You're definitely nuts, but quite correct that the long version of the nutdrivers are rare indeed.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I carry both...I have a 1/4" and a 5/16" 6" shaft that reside in my pouch along with a 4" shaft 3/8" nut driver. The other ones reside in my toolbag. I find the longer shafts handy when working in control cabinets and on RTU's. The problem is you cannot over torque the longer shaft drivers or you will break them due to the length of the hollow shaft. I have some really old "Klein and sons" nut drivers that dont have a full length hollow shaft. They are tough as nails and are probably older than me.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I like having the shorter ones because I'm more often in tight spaces when I need them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> The problem is you cannot over torque the longer shaft drivers or you will break them due to the length of the hollow shaft.


That's true. I twisted the end off my long 9/16" one. I took it back to the supply house to get a new one and they swore they weren't made. I was standing there, holding it in my hand to show them, and they were telling me it didn't exist. They got me a new one, somehow, some way, about a week later. The 9/16" is fluorescent orange on the end, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The old ones were machined out of one piece of steel, the new ones seem to have a socket joined to the steel shaft somehow and they usually break at the joint. The Ideal nut drivers are still made out of one piece of steel, I'm starting to buy Ideal screwdrivers as I can't STAND the new rubber that Klein is using on the grips of their new screwdrivers. It feels weird in my hand! You may want to check out Ideals nutdrivers!


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the 3" hollow shafts and they do 99% of the things I need done!


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

:blink:Had this discussion with my apprentice awhile back. He bought the 3" shank drivers. I have the long ones. We did a pumping station and he borrowed my long drivers all the time. The fixtures required a long 1/4" to install the diffusers, 6" deep NEMA 4X mounted with 1/4" hardware, adding relays etc in panels that were deep, and the list goes on. I think it depends on the type of work that you do. I find the 6" a better choice for me.

Charlie


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Buy the shorties first, then get the long shafts when you get the money. You can *never* have enough tools.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Buy the shorties first, then get the long shafts when you get the money. You can *never* have enough tools.


Good suggestion.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I carry a full set of the standard length nut drivers and the long and the stubby magnetic 1/4" and 5/16". As stated you can never have enough tools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I carry a full set of the standard length nut drivers and the long and the stubby magnetic 1/4" and 5/16". As stated you can never have enough tools.


the stubby are nice for cans.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> the stubby are nice for cans.


 
Yes they are, I think it's funny that they don't put the magnetic stubby in the can kit with the stubby and spring tool.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

On a side note I use the corresponding color electrical tape from the nut drivers, blue- 3/8, yellow 5/16 orange 9/16 and gave a wrap of it on my sockets and tips for my screw gun... I carry my sockets in a klein zipper bag so this makes em real easy to find, I save several seconds every time I reach for a socket or screw gun bit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the 6" magnatic nut drivers myself.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> On a side note I use the corresponding color electrical tape from the nut drivers, blue- 3/8, yellow 5/16 orange 9/16 and gave a wrap of it on my sockets and tips for my screw gun... I carry my sockets in a klein zipper bag so this makes em real easy to find, I save several seconds every time I reach for a socket or screw gun bit.


I think it's Rack-a-Tiers that makes nut drivers for your screw gun that are already color coded like that. Good idea.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think it's Rack-a-Tiers that makes nut drivers for your screw gun that are already color coded like that. Good idea.


I get the real common size sockets and open end wrench's we use on a daily basis from flea markets and garage sales, throw a few wraps of the corresponding tape and throw them into one of two klein bags, full of sockets and wrenches, probly three or four of each size socket and open end in each bag of different varieties. And it's obvious to tell the difference between 1/2 and 1/4 inch. White is all my 5/8ths Black is all my socket adapters and extentions. And there is some purple and green in there too. On a side note does anyone want to buy the klein 11/32 nut driver or some casablanca stubby phillips? I have extra of each.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think it's Rack-a-Tiers that makes nut drivers for your screw gun that are already color coded like that. Good idea.


 
Milwaukee has colored rings on theirs as well.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got the 3" i use for 90%of things.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I was going to get the 6 inch magnetic ones recently but after considering it the 3 inch ones make a lot more sense in my opinion.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> On a side note I use the corresponding color electrical tape from the nut drivers, blue- 3/8, yellow 5/16 orange 9/16 and gave a wrap of it on my sockets and tips for my screw gun... I carry my sockets in a klein zipper bag so this makes em real easy to find, I save several seconds every time I reach for a socket or screw gun bit.


That's a good idea - you should post that in the "Tips & Tricks" thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why Klein? why not upgrade to something German?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> Why Klein? why not upgrade to something German?


Are you a Knipex dealer or something? 'Cause you're sure pounding that podium pretty hard. :laughing:


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

No, just a fan(atic) of better tools.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> No, just a fan(atic) of better tools.



I see. Well, the reason that you don't see much Knipex stuff is because there aren't a whole lot of places that sell it. I can get it at supply houses in my area, but it's more expensive than Klein.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I see. Well, the reason that you don't see much Knipex stuff is because there aren't a whole lot of places that sell it. I can get it at supply houses in my area, but it's more expensive than Klein.


Check online, I'd refer my favorite shop.... But I don't want to be accused of soliciting. When sourced well higher end tools are much less expensive than mediocre stuff at supply shops.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

And the broken record plays on into monotony.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> And the broken record plays on into monotony.


I second that, I bet he is a sales rep that makes a "only commission" salary.:yes:


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

electro916 said:


> I second that, I bet he is a sales rep that makes a "only commission" salary.:yes:


The broken record here is Klein its like a cult. I'm no salesman, they try to keep me away from the public. Tried putting me in service vans a few times but they kept getting calls from customers saying I came across mean and crabby. I stick to big commercial and industrial jobs where they can let me do my thing. It is a little annoying how most of my posts keep getting deleted, German tools must be offensive to someone here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> The broken record here is Klein its like a cult. I'm no salesman, they try to keep me away from the public. Tried putting me in service vans a few times but they kept getting calls from customers saying I came across mean and crabby. I stick to big commercial and industrial jobs where they can let me do my thing. It is a little annoying how most of my posts keep getting deleted, German tools must be offensive to someone here.


No one said Klein isn't a cult, when I started you had to have it or older guys would rib you constantly.
If more than one person says you come across badly, "hint" you may need to adjust your attitude (no man is an island).
Maybe you need a "note to self: that states: people find me offensive, adjust attitude and they will listen.
It isn't the German tools, I have German ancestry and love German tools and craftsmanship, so that is not the case. I carry Belzer, Whitte, Sandvik, Wiha, and the like. Small fact, I don't think Mathias Klein was offended by German tools or ancestry either.
In the frame of not beating a dead horse. Here's a novel idea, how about a post that isn't about your deleted posts?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

fnfs, let's see your toolbag.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

theres nothing wrong with klein. knipex is good stuff but only place i can find it is online. i actually ordered the knipex automatic adjustable wrench


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

elecapp79 said:


> I disagree....I have the 6" magnetic Kleins and I wouldn't trade them for anything. The 3" handle makes the nut driver feel like a little toy. Your whole hand almost covers the shank...... 6" all the way


 Absolutely, the 6 inch are the way to go.

As for the Klein vs Knipex discussions there was a time I would have tried the Knipex tools but given the current state of our economy I just don't think its in my best interest to spend more money to get a tool that is marginally better from another county. Kleins not only work they work great and they are made in the US. Besides Knipex is not going to make you a better electrician. 

Just my opinion but we need to quit sending out money out of the country.


----------

